# OK.....Time For A New Texas Check-In!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

*'Bout time for a new check-in from all the Texass folks. *

*I'm in the styx South of Harper, West of Fredricksburg, North of Ingram,.....etc. 26* right now at 0835, 26Dec06.* :smt033




​


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo out there................anybody hommmmmmme????


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Still here in central txsssss


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I am south of I-10 about halfway between Houston & San Antonio. We like to call it God's Country!!! Good country folk and very little crime!!!

tex


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm still down on the coast in Rockport. Just north of Corpus Christi, and about 200 miles south of Houston.

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Cow Town.... Foat Wurth here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm still here too - playing with my PS90 now


----------



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

I am New here and from LaGrange about 60 miles east of Austin.

Doc


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome.........Glad you're here...........& Howdy from another Texan 'bout 85 miles West of Austin :smt033


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm from Austin, going to school at A&M in College Station.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Gig 'em Aggies!


----------



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

Texas A&M class of 99 with a PhD in Wildlife Biology



TexasDoc

Gig' Em Aggie's


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Son in law to an aggie
Father to two aggies
Father-in-law to two aggies
Grandfather to a future aggie

Boy, do I feel left out.

WM


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Whoop! I'm in Squadron 20 (Titans). Should graduate and commission (Army) in May of 2009.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm just outside of El Paso, Texas. Yes, El Paso is part of Texas.

I noticed it isn't on your map, but Juarez, Mexico IS there.

Shows where your priorities lie. :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its not like he DREW the map himself...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I'm just outside of El Paso, Texas. Yes, El Paso is part of Texas.
> 
> I noticed it isn't on your map, but Juarez, Mexico IS there.
> 
> Shows where your priorities lie. :smt076


No, it does not show where my priorities lie. It is the map from Yahoo. It shows where Yahoo's priorities are. Easy now ............ don't make uninformed assumptions.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Texasdoc said:


> Texas A&M class of 99 with a PhD in Wildlife Biology
> 
> TexasDoc
> 
> Gig' Em Aggie's


Daughter.......class of 99............Degree in Biotechnology


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Forgive me for making assumptions...I was having a bad day and the map just struck me wrong!

In fact, I don't even live in Texas any more, so it "ain't" my problem!

Sorry 'bout dat, cheef


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No problem...............Hope your days are getting better :smt033


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Dallas area...............Mckinney actually.


----------



## Ag87 (Jan 16, 2007)

I,m here in the burbs on the northeast side of Houston.:mrgreen:


----------



## austinags (Jan 21, 2007)

Howdy from another Aggie '79 in the Capital City of Austin
New to the forum and enjoying it so far:smt1099


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

In the NE part of the state... Longview :smt023


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Coleman County....close to Abilene and Brownwood.


----------



## TxCajun (Apr 8, 2007)

Alamo Town!


----------



## K5WQH (Feb 1, 2007)

White Settlement. Foat Wuth is our eastern suburb.:anim_lol:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome......another Texan and amatuer (n5esj here). :smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I'm just home from a visit to nearby Azle.

If your a Methodist, check out Silver Creek Methodist Church. My son is pastor there.

WM


----------



## hj28rules (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep. I love my 'Cowtown'. Born in Dallas, raised in Richland Hills, emigrated to Arlington Heights in 1978. Been here ever since. Great place to live.

LM...Ft. Worth, Tx.
SFC US Army (ret. 1996)


----------



## Wiseguy Paulie (Apr 9, 2007)

Yessir! Right here In Jackson County. Home of the Famous Bell Motel.:anim_lol: 
Our D.A. loves the nickname. And we love it when he sends Cop killers and murderers to The Chamber!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Welcome aboard. I'm just home from a visit to nearby Azle.
> 
> If your a Methodist, check out Silver Creek Methodist Church. My son is pastor there.
> 
> WM


Whenever your in Azle again give me pm I am just down the road in White Settlement, I will let you buy me breakfast.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

That's a deal ... if you show me your holster collection.

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> 'Bout time for a new check-in from all the Tex*ass* folks.
> ​


hrmmm


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

Not sure how to take that.....:smt017


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Jealousy..............or he got lost and got in the wrong thread :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

Brownwood-The heart of Texas (that's near Coleman)


----------



## degmon (Jun 1, 2007)

El Campo, next door to Bobby Bell.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome all!!!!!!!!:smt028


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*tx*

capitol city Austin,Texas


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

Still in Georgetown. Always looking forward to the monthly gunshow on Lamar.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Spring (North Houston)


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*Soutwest of Cowtown, Tx .............. about 26 miles or so!*


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

i just joined and i am here in the Rio Grande Valley southpart of TEXAS
:smt1099


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*Welcome aboard!*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Agent 47 said:


> i just joined and i am here in the Rio Grande Valley southpart of TEXAS
> :smt1099


Welcome aboard from just north of you, Rockport.

WM


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*Johnson County, TX in the Burbs for sure!*


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

still in the capitol......


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Welcome aboard from just north of you, Rockport.
> 
> WM


well thank you glad to be here!!!!!!!!!!:smt168


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

westernamerican said:


> *Welcome aboard!*


thank you to :smt023


----------



## TexB (Aug 6, 2007)

Howdy! First Post for TexB in Katy.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TexB said:


> Howdy! First Post for TexB in Katy.


Welcome aboard!

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome from Spring,TexB!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

How about Winter texans do we count too????

We'll RV down and spend 4 months at Seawind RV Park in Riviera just south of Kingsville. It's a great park run by Kleberg County. 

Hey Wandering Man we'll be at Goose Island State Park in early Dec and duck hunt with Brent Hopkins (Ace in the Hole Guide Service).

Hope you all are unscathed by the unexpected hurricane that hit last night.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TerryP said:


> How about Winter texans do we count too????
> 
> We'll RV down and spend 4 months at Seawind RV Park in Riviera just south of Kingsville. It's a great park run by Kleberg County.
> 
> ...


Snowbi ... ahem, Winter Texans count too! We were so totally unaffected I didn't even know there was a hurricane until I saw it on the news last night. All she did was suck the rain out of our forecast and cause me to turn on my sprinklers this morning.

Goose Island is just a couple of miles north of my office in Rockport. Let me know when you're here and I treat you to a day (hour) at the indoor range in Corpus Christi.

WM


----------



## joshshirey23 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dallas Texas here!!!!


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Carrollton Tx checking in.*

Sandwiched between Dallas and Plano...

Apparently, we are the new Texas hotspot for home-invasions.
I should have bumper stickers made.


----------



## agrostis (Jun 9, 2007)

live in Austin.

Go to baseball games in Houston when possible. Any can't miss gunshops or ranges that should be checked out in that area?


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

morning from athens,about 40 miles s/w of tyler.:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

agrostis said:


> live in Austin.
> 
> Go to baseball games in Houston when possible. Any can't miss gunshops or ranges that should be checked out in that area?


You can check out the places at this link:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10268

Then please write a review about any of those places you end up going to.

WM


----------



## ag345 (Jan 2, 2008)

Katy, Texas............just west of Houston


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Recently relocated to Central Texas from Uvalde County.


----------



## grassman2852 (Jan 19, 2008)

From Mesquite suburb east of Dallas.


----------



## BryanT (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm new here from the Longview/Tyler area.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

checking in.ft hood tx.
pete


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

I have seen several familay names so I am checkin in from Lufkin, Deep East Texas Piny Woods.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

longtooth said:


> I have seen several familay names so I am checkin in from Lufkin, Deep East Texas Piny Woods.


Welcome..............and Howdy from Central Texass........Glad you're overhere.....hang out a while & you'll like it. :smt028


----------



## planohog (Apr 2, 2008)

*North Dallas Burb*

Greetings and my first post on the ubb. We are north Dallas burb
called plano.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*North Dallas People*

North Dallas people:

Hey, any of you guys ever been to S&D guns in Carrollton on Beltline and Josey? When I was taking a break from shooting at the Bullet Trap, a guy and his wife a couple of lanes over told me about this place. According to this guy, they have the cheapest rounds and guns in the city.

I am going tomorrow (my wife insists on going so I don't go nuts - unless of course she finds a S&W 357 that she absolutely has to have :smt033) to get some Win. whitebox 9mm


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'm in The Woodlands, TX. About 35 miles north of Houston on I-45.


----------



## Bultx1215 (May 19, 2008)

Checkin in. Bulverde, 12 miles north of San Antonio.:smt023


----------



## kman458 (Jun 15, 2008)

A new member from Brownwood checking in.


----------



## Longtooths (May 16, 2008)

Irving, Texas here


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

Lubbock......Red Raider Country. :smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In the general vicinity of Tyler


----------



## Halsey Knox (Oct 5, 2008)

San Antonio area...


----------



## CowboyJP (Jun 4, 2008)

Dalhart


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Johnson Ct :smt1099


----------



## Hogie4000 (Nov 9, 2008)

Greetings all. New member from Fort Worth making my first post on the board.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Posting from Colleyville......

....now I'm just....

...trying...

...to increase my post number....

...so I can look in......

...all of the forums....<whew - getting there>

Cheers,


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I used to be in Minnesota, banished from my homeland because of my ex-wife. It's GOOD to be back home!! I'm in Far NORTH Central Texas. Any further North and I'd be in Okie-land.....


----------



## Psycho-82 (Dec 27, 2008)

Uhm... im not currently there as im deployed, but im stationed in Ft Bliss... you know, in El Paso where they expect you to speak spanish instead of English...


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm in Denton County near the border of Collin County north of Dallas. I frequent Bullet Trap of Plano for range and purchases.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm here right in the middle of DFW......Arlington.


----------



## gerritm (Jan 20, 2009)

*Seabrook, Texas ( south Houston}*

Just got on the hangun forum. We shoot at American Shooting Center and Marksman in Pasadena. Anyone know a good range with defensive shooting postitions or metal plates instead of paper targets?


----------



## jgon281 (May 24, 2009)

*Sugar Land gun owner here*

:watching: Everyone should know where Sugar Land is .... who has a ranch I can let my AK and AR free on ? Just kidding folks ... Saving up for my own land but the next gun keeps getting in the way tumbleweed


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

gerritm said:


> Just got on the hangun forum. We shoot at American Shooting Center and Marksman in Pasadena. Anyone know a good range with defensive shooting postitions or metal plates instead of paper targets?


Welcome from The Woodlands. Not sure what you mean by defensive positions, but, if you google for IDPA ranges in Huston, you come up with many. Look for outdoor ranges from the list. I've found that the scenario setups are more dynamic than the indoor ranges due to area to move. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Checking in from waaaay South Texas. RGV here, anymore South and I'd be out of the country. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Krab said:


> Checking in from waaaay South Texas. RGV here, anymore South and I'd be out of the country. :mrgreen:


Uhhh ...

Texas stops at the Nueces, doesn't it?

:smt083

WM


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

kenn said:


> North Dallas people:
> 
> Hey, any of you guys ever been to S&D guns in Carrollton on Beltline and Josey? When I was taking a break from shooting at the Bullet Trap, a guy and his wife a couple of lanes over told me about this place. According to this guy, they have the cheapest rounds and guns in the city.
> 
> I am going tomorrow (my wife insists on going so I don't go nuts - unless of course she finds a S&W 357 that she absolutely has to have :smt033) to get some Win. whitebox 9mm


Do they have better prices than Bullet Trap?

sorry for asking a year later...just wondering as the prices seemed very competitive at Bullet Trap when I've gone looking.

Howdy from Plano


----------



## Cowboybootnut (Sep 15, 2006)

Plano Texas here, and I am a member of the Bullet Trap. I usually don't buy ammo there, WalMarts, Academy and reloading are my main sources of ammo. I do purchase guns and accessories at BT, and have been very pleased.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Deer Park and holding.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

*Another texan*

Im here.Been shooting since i was 5,im 30 now.Im a good shot and have a nice collection.


----------



## sfav8r (Sep 1, 2009)

Paul Bonelli. I live in Round Rock Texas, which is 10 minutes north of Austin. I teach CHL and firearms courses at Ranger Firearms Academy in Central Texas.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

*south houston...*

...checking in.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi from North Central Texas

:smt1099


----------



## mjgray (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hello*

Coming to you from Bay City Texas. Great Gun Club just looking for new members...


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hail from...*

...Duncanville ...


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Midland, in the middle of nowhere in way out west Texas, in the heart of the oil patch, half way twixt Ft. Worth & El Paso.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Port Arthur on the Texas/Louisiana border.


----------



## double tee (Apr 5, 2009)

Up in far North west corner of the Panhandle, born in Amarillo,lived at the Gulf Coast 14 yrs.,Lubbock for 8 yrs.( reason for the handle),native Texican for 60 years and proud of it! "GO RED RAIDERS"!!!:smt1099


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Feb 16, 2010)

Near Lubbock.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Austin, TX


----------



## Smithman (Feb 27, 2010)

*Check-in*

West side of Metro-Mess in SW FTW. All 61 yrs. Glad to be here.


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Beaumont for pretty much my whole life.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

College Station. But I was born in Beaumont.


----------



## riggergreg (Mar 30, 2010)

*Hey Ya'll*

About an hour NE of Dallas


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

Brownwood. About an hour, 15 minutes southeast of Abilene. 3 hours north of Austin.


----------



## kd5nay (Apr 3, 2010)

New guy here. I'm in Houston.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

The Woodlands, TX.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Beaumont.90 miles east of Houstonon IH-10.Born in louisianna and raised in Vidor,tx a small town east of Bmt.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

The Woodlands here but I was raised in Lumberton just north of Beaumont.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Colleyville - right between Dallas & Fort Worth


----------



## Golftech (Nov 11, 2012)

Cleveland Texas here


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That's just North of downtown Woodbranch Village, right? :anim_lol:Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Golftech.

And good to see your "face" Charlie!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Welcome to the forum Golftech.
> 
> And good to see your "face" Charlie!


Hey, good to "see" you also! I've been back a week or so, plan to hang around more. 
(Please excuse the momentary hi-jack.)


----------



## docwimberley (Nov 17, 2012)

Pilot Point north of Denton


----------



## scott7339 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here In Sugar Land, south of Houston.


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lago Vista, NW of Austin on beautiful Lake Travis.


----------



## rbrewster764 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello from Cedar Park. Just Northwest of Austin.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Tyler, Texas


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I hear the mexican cartels are making there presence into Texas. I think we should stop worrying about gun control and start talking about cocaine control coming up into the united states via mexico. We need to save our children, we are being poisoned. Families ,cities ,our children. Policing the borders HAHA, . what a joke. We need to Invade Mexico militarily. Stop the tidal wave of cocaine into the USA. ALMOST ALL GUN VIOLENCE IN THE USA IS DRUG RELATED.
sorry for outburst on this thread But i'm mad as hell


----------



## ProudTexan (Mar 4, 2013)

Howdy here from Friendswood, new member. One of the main reasons I joined was to see if anyone else in the Houston area might be interested in going in on a group buy on a particular brand of safe. Is it within appropriate forum etiquette to start a thread about this? I have actually already posted about it in another forum, and could link to that. Either way, thanks, and glad to be here!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Colleyville, Texas

:smt1099


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lago Vista, TX


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Small towns in Texas need a reverence point so people know where it is.
I live,
755.5 nautical air miles 
1 399 meter
55 090 inch
south of Minneapolis, Minnesota.

OK the secret is out, - now everyone knows.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Howdy from another Texan!


----------



## woolieworm (Nov 26, 2007)

Little place called - San Antonio! Post little, read a lot.


----------



## lovenmy44 (Jul 22, 2017)

Seems like an old thread but I'm new here so here we go,,,Harker Heights TX


----------

